

ASP.NET MVC 4 Beta Released - FrancescoRizzi
http://weblogs.asp.net/jgalloway/archive/2012/02/16/asp-net-4-beta-released.aspx

======
FrancescoRizzi
Sorry for the double submission. I fixed the title and URL (deleted the
original submission since I couldn't fix the URL)

